# TPU-WCG Game Giveaway for the February Challenge!



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

It's that time again.  TPU's WCG team has begun the *The February Challenge*, and we want to kick off this February Challenge with an exciting *Game Giveaway*!!!  Below we have a lot of games that have been donated by members of the WCG team and are up for grabs

If you haven’t yet, stop by our main Challenge Thread so you can take a look at what you can be a part of, what you can win, and how you can benefit Science!  Come on in and join us; you’ll have a great time with an amazing group of people.

So let’s go on with it…..










*Alpha Prime
dhoshaw!!!sent*


*Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag
AlienIsGOD & TRWOV!!!pm'd*


*Batman Arkham City GOTY
mx500torid!!!sent*


*Battlefield 3
fullinfusion!!!pm'd*


*Burnout Paradise
Bow!!!pm'd*


*Carrier Command: Gaea Mission
15th Warlock!!!sent*


*Codemasters Humble Bundle
sabre23 & T-Bob!!!pm'd & sent*


*Command and Conquier: Red Alert 3
yotano211!!!pm'd*


*Contrast Collector's Edition
Arjai!!!pm'd*


*Crysis 2
Ahhzz!!!pm'd*


*FEAR Franchise Pack
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!!sent*


*Fish Fillets 2
mx500torid!!!sent*


*FPS Warrior 2 Bundle
mauriek!!!sent*


*FTL
dhoshaw!!!pm'd*


*Populous
xvi & mauriek!!!pm'd & sent*


*RAGE
AlienIsGOD!!!pm'd*


*Shattered Horizon
dhoshaw!!!sent*


*Sid Meier's Bundle
n3rdf1ght3r!!!pm'd*


*Splinter Cell: Blacklist
agent00skid!!!sent*


*Strider
15th Warlock!!!sent*


*The Walking Dead
TheGrapist!!!pm'd*





*AND*









*Thief
Doc41!!!pm'd*
 ​

Huge *THANKS* to all our contributors to this giveaway!  


Spoiler: Contributors



*Up for grabs:*

*Afterfall* (theonedub)
*Alpha Prime* (james888)
*Amnesia The Dark Descent* (Arjai)
*Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag* (LiNKiN & Doc41, (uPlay))
*Bastion* (n3rdf1ght3r)
*Batman Arkham City GOTY* (manofthem)
*Battlefield 3* (Irony)
*Burnout Paradise* (n3rdf1ght3r (Origin))
*Carrier Command: Gaea Mission* (james888)
*Codemasters Humble Bundle* (Arjai/manofthem)
*Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3* (Irony (Steam)/n3rdf1ght3r (Origin))
*Contrast Collector's Edition*(TRWOV)
*Crysis 2* (Irony (Origin)/n3rdf1ght3r (Origin))
*Dead Space* (n3rdf1ght3r (Origin)/manofthem (Steam))
*FEAR Franchise Pack* (manofthem)
*Fish Fillets 2* (james888)
*FPS Warrior 2 Bundle* (manofthem)
*FTL* (theonedub)
*Mirror's Edge* (n3rdf1ght3r (Origin)/Irony (Steam))
*Populous* (n3rdf1ght3r)
*RAGE* (theonedub)
*Shattered Horizon *(AlienIsGod)
*Sid Meier's Bundle* (TRWOV)
*Splinter Cell: Blacklist* (LiNKiN, (uPlay))
*Strider* (TRWOV)
*Take On Helicopters* (james888)
*UFO: Afterlight* (james888)
*The Walking Dead*, original (theonedub)

*Grand Prize*

*Thief* Pre-order (Norton)
(all games are Steam unless otherwise noted)





*The Deal and How To Enter:* You may enter for up to 3 games, and everyone is automatically entered for the Grand Prize.  If you wish to opt out of the Grand Prize, please say so, and if you wish to only enter for the Grand Prize, please say so also.

*Requirements:* Must be an active WCG team member with points returned by the end of the giveaway.  To make it interesting, you must include the following in your post:

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on XX cores/XX threads during this February Challenge.”
or
"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this February Challenge"​
(Obviously replace the XX’s with your particular numbers of cores/threads)​
*Closing Time:* Closing time will be Wednesday night, the 18th, (+/- )

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below



Spoiler: Drawing Process



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:

The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.




*Thank You to all of our hard working crunchers*, young and old, that put forth a great deal of effort in pursuit of the greater good, as well as another thanks to all that donated of the games!  We hope to do much good not only with this Challenge but as long as we can, and in the middle of all that hard work, we find time for some gaming 
So let's get entering for some games!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

First off, I trust there's stuff I missed, perhaps games I missed, and I'd like to issue a preemptive apology.  I'll be checking it over and editing as need be.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2014)

Exiting! I am not entering. I only have played one game or so this last 6 months and don't need another game sitting unused. I wish luck to all who enter.

Edit:
I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 16 cores/22 threads during this February Challenge.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

Holy crap!  Now that's a list! 

Going to pass on the grand prize and look over this pile of goodness for awhile before I make my selection(s)

- Put me down for *RAGE*
Thanks again to *manofthem* for hosting this giveaway! 

As required:

*I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 40 cores/56 threads during this February Challenge*


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 6cores/10 threads during this February Challenge. Entering for Assasins creed IV and the Sid Meiers bundl, opting out of the gradprize


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Going to pass on the grand prize and look over this pile of goodness for awhile before I make my selection(s)
> 
> ...
> 
> *I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 40 cores/56 threads during this February Challenge*



Thanks Norton for donating the Grand Prize!  

When this thing is over, we are going to have a lot of cores/threads going for us! 


And if anyone sees an error, please bring it to my attention, in either post or pm.  (ie: if you donated a game and it's not here (which is possible that I missed something))


----------



## theonedub (Feb 15, 2014)

Missed the games I have offered to donate: 

Afterfall
The Walking Dead (1st game, not sequel)
FTL
RAGE


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Missed the games I have offered to donate:
> 
> Afterfall
> The Walking Dead (1st game, not sequel)
> ...


Agh...! I knew it. OK, I'll fix that.  Sorry buddy

Added the games and just finished the pic


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 10 cores/20 threads during this February Challenge.

However I am opting out of any game give away. 

I already have soooooooooo many games that I am not playing that I don't believe I need yet another one. 

I want to thank all the contributors and especially Manofthem for hosting this awesome give away!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm in for some games and the grand prize game too.

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge @ 4.6ghz.

Id enter for..
Codemasters humble bundle for Dirt showdown
Batman Arkhan city
Battlefield 3

A big thanks to all that donated and god bless


----------



## destructioncss (Feb 15, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/6-8 (Depending on if Im gaming or not) threads during this February Challenge.”

I would Like to Opt in for Codemasters Humble Bundle, Assassins Creed Black Flag, and Sid Meier's Humble Bundle 

And what Fullinfusion said, Thanks all for donating.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

FYI- game giveway is also open to our fellow TPU folders 

Manofthem- please add this into you OP:

"I’m an active TPU folder and cruncher, and I will be crunching on XX cores/XX threads during this February Challenge"

OR

"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this February Challenge"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm in for some gaming goodness. 

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 28 cores/36 threads during this February Challenge.

I am opting out of the grand prize bit in for these three

Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Fear Franchise Pack
Assassin's Creed IV


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge.” i am entering for Rage, AC IV, and my personal holy grail of old school (80s era   ) gaming Strider.  Stride rcaught me by suprise and didnt even know that it was coming out.   the days lost to my NES on the original Strider

Also not in for Grand Prize, Thief doesnt do it for me


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge.”

would like to earn
Batman Arkham city GOTY
Assasin's Creed Black Flag
Splinter Cell Blacklist
in for grand prize


----------



## Irony (Feb 16, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 14 cores/14 threads during this February Challenge.

That right there is a thing of beauty. lol, so many games.

I would like to enter for
Assassins Creed IV,
Carrier Command,
Shattered Horizon

Opting out of the grand prize.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 16, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 2 modules/4 threads during this February Challenge.

I'd like to enter for Splinter Cell: Blacklist and the grand prize.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> FYI- game giveway is also open to our fellow TPU folders
> 
> Manofthem- please add this into you OP:
> 
> ...



Will do, sorry about that.  Totally forgot to do that, even though we talked about that.  I'm on my way home, but it'll be done tonight.

Edit: just added it in!


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge.”

I would like to enter for the Codemasters Humble Bundle

A big thanks to all who donated!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 16, 2014)

I am crunching for who? LOL. On my Asus Ultrabook with 2 cores/ 2 threads. I might also have another couple cpu's running before the end....

Not in for Grand prize. Or anything, for that matter. It appears none of the games in the list will work with my HD4000. That's fine, I am happy to be able to contribute to the prize pool!!



*EDIT* Ok, @TRWOV , I will be in for Contrast! 
Thanks for the Info!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

Just a correction, Strider launched yesterday so it's no longer a pre-order 


*I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 60 cores/68 threads during this February Challenge*

I'll enter for
-Rage
-Assassin's Creed

and the Grand Prize






Arjai said:


> I am crunching for who? LOL. On my Asus Ultrabook with 2 cores/ 2 threads. I might also have another couple cpu's running before the end....
> 
> Not in for Grand prize. Or anything, for that matter. It appears none of the games in the list will work with my HD4000. That's fine, I am happy to be able to contribute to the prize pool!!



Contrast requires an HD2600 as minimum


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Just a correction, Strider launched yesterday so it's no longer a pre-order
> 
> 
> *I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 60 cores/68 threads during this February Challenge*
> ...


like my desktop?



Spoiler


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 16, 2014)

Im in. 98 lb weakling here. 16 cores 20 threads. Oh yes I do Fold!!!. Would like to opt in for both Humble Bundles, Alpha Prime, The Fillet game, UFO and Batman


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> like my desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice. You're using dual monitors, I presume?

Mine:


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nice. You're using dual monitors, I presume?
> 
> Mine:


yeah it dual monitors and lol i like that one it made me think of castlevania had flashbacks come on up to 8.1 pro


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

Will do on my next re-install after the challenge


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Will do on my next re-install after the challenge


sweet i was on 8 pro but i got tired of being prompted to upgrade and i just installed my ssd so i went to 8.1 before i got to downloading 300GB of stuff


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ahhh the only game i'm excited about is Thief, i just hope they didn't ruin the story line\ gameplay mechanics from the previous ones...

oh and ”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge.”

got my brother to crunch with me during the challenge so i have a couple of i5 750's running


----------



## Bow (Feb 16, 2014)

1. Burnout
2. UFO
3. *Carrier Command*


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

changed my entries. Had forgot that I already had Amnesia (damn bundles, giving me lots of games to keep track of )


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> changed my entries.



Nothing wrong with editing your entries in you posts. That is actually why we opted out of a poll; once you select something in a poll, it's there and non change-able.  This way, there's no issue with that all. Just be sure to finalize choices by Tuesday


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2014)

added the lappy @ 25% so thats another 4 cores/8 threads


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> sweet i was on 8 pro but i got tired of being prompted to upgrade and i just installed my ssd so i went to 8.1 before i got to downloading 300GB of stuff


That is why I am waiting before going to win8. I am going to install a ssd in the 8350 rig and install it there. I have 2 spare 1tb drives for my game installs and such.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2014)

Not in this giveaway but good luck to all and thank you for all that had donated!


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 16, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this February Challenge.
1.Sid Meier's bundle
2.The Walking dead
3.FTL


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

Just to clarify:

Unless other wise mentioned, all games are Steam based, whether gifts or keys. Origin games are marked, uPlay games are too.

Perhaps all figured as such, but I just wanted to make it apparent.


----------



## Irony (Feb 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Nice. You're using dual monitors, I presume?
> 
> Mine:


Age of Mythology!! I love that game so much. Vikings are my favorite lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 18 cores/36 threads during this February Challenge.

As for my picks:

Strider
Carrier command
Sid Meier's

Thank you very much to all the team members who donated games! And good luck to everyone, May the odds be ever in your favor! 

EDIT: included the number of cores/threads in my post, I forgot that part


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 17, 2014)

and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this February Challenge. 

*Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag  *
*Sid Meier's Bundle
Codemasters Humble Bundle.

*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2014)

i can add a copy of Shattered Horizon Manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can add a copy of Shattered Horizon Manofthem



Thanks bud, editing the OP momentarily. 

Giveaway is scheduled to end tomorrow evening, if the schedule is to be believed, so make sure to get your entries in soon


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 17, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this February Challenge.

Please put me in for Alpha Prime, FTL and Shattered Horizon.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm a TPU cruncher, and will be crunching on 8/cores 16/threads during this February challenge.

Please put me down for the Codemasters humble bundle and the grand prize.

Big thanks to everyone who contributed prizes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2014)

I think from the line re: folders, I qualify ("I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this February Challenge"). If so, I'd like to enter for :

Crysis 2
Battlefield 3
And Thief 

And if not, thanks anyway, MoT, really appreciate the giveaway, and the Crunching!!

Thanks to the long list of contributors!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

If anyone has an objection to drawing winners tonight and would like an extra day, please make it known.

Otherwise, we shall draw this evening, but I won't promise a time because we all know I can't own up to it 





And @Ahhzz: You're good and entered, my man


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> If anyone has an objection to drawing winners tonight and would like an extra day, please make it known.
> 
> Otherwise, we shall draw this evening, but I won't promise a time because we all know I can't own up to it
> 
> ...


 can we log into free-dc?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> can we log into free-dc?



What do you mean?  You're talking about for the giveaway?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> What do you mean?  You're talking about for the giveaway?


i mean the site that has our stats can we log in to it?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i mean the site that has our stats can we log in to it?



Ah. I'm not sure; you can log into their forums.  I just messaged Norton to ask for his insight.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2014)

Not entering, but just stopping by to say thanks to Matt for hosting and to all of those who donated prizes.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Ah. I'm not sure; you can log into their forums.  I just messaged Norton to ask for his insight.


 ok thank you


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i mean the site that has our stats can we log in to it?



You can sign up for their forums but I don't know about logging in for access to their stats or anything like that?

Explore their site, let us know if there is anything useful


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i mean the site that has our stats can we log in to it?



The stats are public so there's no need to log into.


About the giveaway, I've noticed it's slightly deserted. Maybe it should end at the same time as the challenge?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 18, 2014)

draw the prizes tonite!!!! or face the consequences of internet wrath.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll report back in a bit as to the closing time. 

Meanwhile, be sure to get in on some game goodness


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'll report back in a bit as to the closing time.
> Meanwhile, be sure to get in on some game goodness



Tomorrow m'kay?



AlienIsGOD said:


> draw the prizes tonite!!!! or face the consequences of internet wrath.



Bring it!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> You can sign up for their forums but I don't know about logging in for access to their stats or anything like that?
> 
> Explore their site, let us know if there is anything useful


 yeah i'm looking for something to put in my sig that keeps the crunching stats current.


TRWOV said:


> The stats are public so there's no need to log into.
> 
> 
> About the giveaway, I've noticed it's slightly deserted. Maybe it should end at the same time as the challenge?


this^ lolz


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> yeah i'm looking for something to put in my sig that keeps the crunching stats current.



The square in my sig has the current stats, and it's from FreeDC. Click on your name in FreeDC and the bottom link should be what you're looking for.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The square in my sig has the current stats, and it's from FreeDC. Click on your name in FreeDC and the bottom link should be what you're looking for.


does it automatically update the stats or do i have to go get a new one every update? wait thats the one in my sig lol it doesn't update automatically

i just got my bronze badge.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> does it automatically update the stats or do i have to go get a new one every update? wait thats the one in my sig lol it doesn't update automatically
> 
> i just got my bronze badge.



Oops, I thought it updated. Now I need to figure out what's going on.... 

Wait, mine is updated with my current stats according to FreeDC. 

Are you sure you're getting the right one? This one below has your current stats from FreeDC.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oops, I thought it updated. Now I need to figure out what's going on....
> 
> Wait, mine is updated with my current stats according to FreeDC.
> 
> Are you sure you're getting the right one? This one below has your current stats from FreeDC.


oh i dont know what i'm doing i save the image then i post and it stays the same. how am i supposed to do it?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't save the image. Take the url of the image shown below:

http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=895444&theme=13

Then throw it in between the img tags as shown below:

```
[img]http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=895444&theme=13[/img]
```

Throw that in your sig and it'll be current


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Going to pass this time. But am still in for the Grand Prize, You know, for teh lulz. 

And I suppose it is too late to donate games for the giveaway, eh? Especially since most people already took their picks already... Aww well, gonna save those for the next time.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Going to pass this time. But am still in for the Grand Prize, You know, for teh lulz.
> 
> And I suppose it is too late to donate games for the giveaway, eh? Especially since most people already took their picks already... Aww well, gonna save those for the next time.



Saving your items for next time is a good idea imo, as it would be a little difficult to add in now, but thanks for the offer


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

So, Captian says, tomorrow. Tomorrow, it is! 

Can't wait....so excited!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, tomorrow night will be the night of the "Sexy-Games-Giveaway!"

If you're not excited yet, then I don't know what's going on with you 

But remember, whatever you win has to wait til after the challenge!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh man, am I to late? I did not see this thread. 

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 10 cores/20 threads during this February Challenge with 3 laptops. 

I am in for 
*Batman Arkham City GOTY
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3
RAGE*


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes, tomorrow night will be the night of the "Sexy-Games-Giveaway!"
> 
> If you're not excited yet, then I don't know what's going on with you
> 
> But remember, whatever you win has to wait til after the challenge!!!


Awww, but..... Hey shoot that fu*ker waggn his finger!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> Oh man, am I to late? I did not see this thread.



Never too late.... that is, it until later tonight.

*Get in today boys and girls!!! 
*


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Never too late.... that is, it until later tonight.
> 
> *Get in today boys and girls!!!
> *


thank you guys for all these contests i am having so much fun crunching and its so much more easier than mining. miners are a pain in the &%^


----------



## mauriek (Feb 19, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 10 cores/10 threads during this February Challenge.
1. FPS Warrior Bundle
2. Populous
3. Rage

I'm not entering for main prize, i already have Thief, so other can have better win chance.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Entries close in 30 minutes, @8pm est.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

yes i broke 20,000


----------



## theonedub (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck to all who enter. Don't forget- leave me out of the drawing for this round


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on "You mean I have to count them all?!" cores/ "Cores plus 4" threads during this February Challenge. (I think it's 26c/30t or so right now?)

Oh, I don't know. Populous looks interesting.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on "You mean I have to count them all?!" cores/ "Cores plus 4" threads during this February Challenge. (I think it's 26c/30t or so right now?)
> 
> Oh, I don't know. Populous looks interesting.



Down to the wire, eh?   Just made it


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Down to the wire, eh?   Just made it


Mhmm. Didn't see the thread until just now. By the way, thanks for continuing to host the game giveaway!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

has it been 30 min yet? lol


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> has it been 30 min yet? lol



Indeed so.  I'm tallying the names and making lists as I type, and I shall be back soon with some *WIENERS*!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so.  I'm tallying the names and making lists as I type, and I shall be back soon with some *WIENERS*!!!


you a weiner lol


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Here we go...






*Alpha Prime
dhoshaw!!!sent*


*Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag
AlienIsGOD & TRWOV!!!pm'd*


*Batman Arkham City GOTY
mx500torid!!!sent*


*Battlefield 3
fullinfusion!!!pm'd*


*Burnout Paradise
Bow!!!pm'd*


*Carrier Command: Gaea Mission
15th Warlock!!!sent*


*Codemasters Humble Bundle
sabre23 & T-Bob!!!pm'd & sent*


*Command and Conquier: Red Alert 3
yotano211!!!pm'd*


*Contrast Collector's Edition
Arjai!!!pm'd*


*Crysis 2
Ahhzz!!!pm'd*


*FEAR Franchise Pack
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!!sent*


*Fish Fillets 2
mx500torid!!!sent*


*FPS Warrior 2 Bundle
mauriek!!!sent*


*FTL
dhoshaw!!!pm'd*


*Populous
xvi & mauriek!!!pm'd & sent*


*RAGE
AlienIsGOD!!!pm'd*


*Shattered Horizon
dhoshaw!!!sent*


*Sid Meier's Bundle
n3rdf1ght3r!!!pm'd*


*Splinter Cell: Blacklist
agent00skid!!!sent*


*Strider
15th Warlock!!!sent*


*The Walking Dead
TheGrapist!!!pm'd*






*AND*











*Thief
Doc41!!!pm'd*
 ​
Congrats to all our WINNERS!!!  Please be patient; PMs will be incoming as quickly as possible, but there are a lot of winners and contributors to orchestrate with.  Thus, hang on and you shall receive.

To all else, thanks for entering the giveaway, and a bigger THANK YOU for your hard work, new and old members, during the February Challenge!  




Also, there are a few games left over as noted below, so please feel free to take a gander.  

Afterfall (theonedub)
Amnesia The Dark Descent (Arjai)
Bastion (n3rdf1ght3r) 
2x Dead Space (n3rdf1ght3r (Origin)/manofthem (Steam))
2x Mirror's Edge (n3rdf1ght3r (Origin)/Irony (Steam))
Take On Helicopters (james888)


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

Holy shit I won BF3!!! I could kiss ya Matt but those teeth scare me lol

And congrats to all the winners and ppl crunching for the cause!


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! 

Enjoy your new games... 3 days from now!!! 

Thanks again to *manofthem *for hosting another great giveaway!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome list of winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats to all the winners and a very special thanks to everyone that contributed and *Manofthem *for hosting this very awesome prize give away!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

congratz all


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats to the winners. 


arjai - Contrast

15th Warlock - Strider

n3rdf1ght3r -Sid Meier's bundle


YGPM


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Congrats to the winners.
> 
> 
> arjai - Contrast
> ...



Thanks bro, that helps me out alot.  I'm sending PMs now but it's slow going.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratss to the winner  and a big thank you to manofthem.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Just added the second winner to the Codemaster bundle, not sure how I missed him the first time.  



and just added *mauriek* a second winner for Populous


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all for donating your time to the challenge and participating! Specially to our team leaders and everyone who donated the games!

  Congratulations everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you all for donating your time to the challenge and participating! Specially to our team leaders and everyone who donated the games!
> 
> Congratulations everyone!



You said it right, we have a lot of members who donated games.   And it was an obvious success because so many members won games!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but...

ALL WINNERS have been PM'd, and many have been sent their new games/codes/links.  And now I'm exhausted and off to bed 

I'd like to thank our game donators again: *james888, LiNKiN, Doc41, Irony, Arjai, n3rdf1ght3r, TRWOV, theonedub, AlienIsGod, and Norton! 
  

*
THANKS for all your efforts in every which way.  But remember, challenge isn't over yet so *NO* gaming til Saturday night 

Steve Carell said it best in one of my favorite Office moments:


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You said it right, we have a lot of members who donated games.   And it was an obvious success because so many members won games!


yep i won the best one.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> yep i won the best one.



There are a couple more left to choose from


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha, that winners list is massive. This was a pretty epic giveaway, congrats to the winners, and thanks to manofthem, that takes a good bit of work hosting a big one like this


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> Haha, that winners list is massive. This was a pretty epic giveaway, congrats to the winners, and thanks to manofthem,* that takes a good bit of work hosting a big one like this*








It's a shame when I can justify my existence with gifs from the Office.


But seriously, it's a bit of work, and I always tend to underestimate it 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> yep i won the best one.




You can choose from the unclaimed games if you wish:



> Also, there are a few games left over as noted below, so please feel free to take a gander.
> 
> Afterfall (theonedub)
> Amnesia The Dark Descent (Arjai)
> ...


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so.  I'm tallying the names and making lists as I type, and I shall be back soon with some *WIENERS*!!!


woohoooo, I am a Cuban WIENER, thank you everyone. 

And the *Sid Meier's Bundle *
is the best one. I just bought it yesterday for $15.01


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 20, 2014)

congrats to all winners, enjoy the games


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 20, 2014)

ERMEHGERD, I never thought i'd win the grand prize 
*Big thanks to manofthem, norton and everyone who participated in the givaway
*
congrats to all the winners, and keep on crunching.....


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks so much to MoT for the trouble and effort, and to the donors!!!

*james888, LiNKiN, Doc41, Irony, Arjai, n3rdf1ght3r, TRWOV, theonedub, AlienIsGod, and Norton! *

Cheers, guys!! Happy crunching and folding!!!-


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

There are the games that are left: 





> Also, there are a few games left over as noted below, so please feel free to take a gander.
> 
> Afterfall (theonedub)
> Amnesia The Dark Descent (Arjai)
> ...


@T-Bob just claimed Amnesia, but the rest are available to team members 


Also, if anyone has any difficulty claiming their game (can't reach other member, bad cdkey, bad link...), please let me know ASAP, and I will help get anything settled like the Flash


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, Sabre was sent his gift link for the CodeMasters Bundle.

However, I have a slight problem. Amnesia is in my Humble Library. I don't know how to gift it. There is no 'Gift' Button on this page. I have seen it before but not here.






*EDIT* I just IM-ed Vinska, He says that I may have to allow him to link his STEAM acct to my Humble Bundle acct, then have him claim it. No offense, Sabre, but I don't really like that option and I am hoping for something a little less than this kind of intimacy!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## destructioncss (Feb 20, 2014)

Best thing would be to recieve the code (Generate the code) then give the code to someone and never worry about it again?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

destructioncss said:


> Best thing would be to recieve the code (Generate the code) then give the code to someone and never worry about it again?


you cant just redeem the key anymore you have to generate it to your linked steam account once you link an account all games go to that account. as stated all games are for your personal use only they changed that like a month ago


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2014)

You can still give em away, its more complicated tho. I think manofthem has done it


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

if


Irony said:


> You can still give em away, its more complicated tho. I think manofthem has done it


there is a way to get it into your inventory to give away as a gift you could give it away. maybe add it to your steam account and just dont download it


----------



## Irony (Feb 20, 2014)

If you put the code in on your steam it automatically goes into your library, and you can't gift it from there. The only way to gift through steam is if you buy a game through steam and choose that at checkout. 

 I'm pretty sure you can still give the new humble bundle codes away. I haven't done it yet tho


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> You can still give em away, its more complicated tho. I think manofthem has done it



I have given stuff away from bundles, but this instance looks tricky. I'm going to try to help Arjai figure it out though; it must be possible, just completed as you said.

Btw, Amnesia the Dark Descent is a great game so we need to figure this out!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I have given stuff away from bones, but this instance looks tricky. I'm going to try to help Arjai figure it out though; it must be possible, just completed as you said.
> 
> Btw, Amnesia the Dark Descent is a great game so we need to figure this out!


yes probably its awesome on mac and linux but sadly on win8.1 i lose out on lots of games that could be fun i cant even play fallout 3 which i hope comes out on mac soon as this is one of the reasons i have a tripleboot system. and i like xcode. mirrors edge pissed me off that i cant get past this one section in it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

I played it on Win 8 (I hunk it was before 8.1) and it ran fine, start to finish. But is a slower paced, survival horror, no combat, very atmospheric and dark, lots of puzzles and exploring. Definitely one I recommend if you like the sort of thing.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I played it on Win 8 (I hunk it was before 8.1) and it ran fine, start to finish. But is a slower paced, survival horror, no combat, very atmospheric and dark, lots of puzzles and exploring. Definitely one I recommend if you like the sort of thing.


lol i passed up on that bundle got a lot of others


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

check these out http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, Sabre was sent his gift link for the CodeMasters Bundle.
> 
> However, I have a slight problem. Amnesia is in my Humble Library. I don't know how to gift it. There is no 'Gift' Button on this page. I have seen it before but not here.
> 
> ...




If you already own it, just redeem it again. A giftable copy will spawn right away:





Then click on the gift box, create the gift link, click on it and copy the URL.


This only works for games you already own.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If you already own it, just redeem it again. A giftable copy will spawn right away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good catch i didn't think of that.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

anyone want dino d day i got this already and this other bundle has it


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> anyone want dino d day i got this already and this other bundle has it




Looks interesting but had terrible reviews.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Looks interesting but had terrible reviews.


eh its indie it depends on the person wether they like it or not hell reviews says i have a bad psu and its one of the best i ever had. besides how can you go wrong with free.



manofthem said:


> There are the games that are left:
> @T-Bob just claimed Amnesia, but the rest are available to team members
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has any difficulty claiming their game (can't reach other member, bad cdkey, bad link...), please let me know ASAP, and I will help get anything settled like the Flash


 are any of these mac compatible? or linux compatible?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for the Fear bundle and a big thanks you to Manofthem and all the great donors. Hats off to you guys.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> eh its indie it depends on the person wether they like it or not hell reviews says i have a bad psu and its one of the best i ever had. besides how can you go wrong with free.
> 
> are any of these mac compatible? or linux compatible?



From that list, it looks like only Bastion is Mac and Linux compatible.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> If you already own it, just redeem it again. A giftable copy will spawn right away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own it but have not used the Steam key for it because it came with some other games that I could play, this one is a bit much for my HD4000. 

So, basically you are saying, Click the Steam key, then a Gift box appears? Last time I clicked the Steam key, it opened Steam and brought me to the download page, never revealed the key and I haven't sen the gift box!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I own it but have not used the Steam key for it because it came with some other games that I could play, this one is a bit much for my HD4000.
> 
> So, basically you are saying, Click the Steam key, then a Gift box appears? Last time I clicked the Steam key, it opened Steam and brought me to the download page, never revealed the key and I haven't sen the gift box!



It's strange that there's no gift box, which makes me think it's an older bundle form before they did that.  That right?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a PEWDIEPIE Bundle from sometime this summer. I actually see the gift box on the bundle I redeemed on the 14th, they are in my Steam Library, now, Actually it's not there!

So, far, none of my unredeemed Steam games have a Gift box! ?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

I think the only solution that doesn't compromise anyone is to take advantage of Humble Bundle's torrent option.  Arjai can download the torrent file, then send that to the winner, and the winner can thus download the game.  it's not as simple as Steam, but it's still a legit option, if the winner doesn't mind. 

Thoughts?

Nevermind, looks like Arjai's got it.....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

OK, Crisis averted!! I took a chance and won!! 

I did a little experiment, with an older bundle...Then went ahead and clicked the Steam button, for the Amnesia game. Boom, up pops the KEY!! So, I sent T-BOB the key. Should work out, I hope! 

I was a little rushed this morning and wanted to see what I could dredge up with my post, in the end, it was just a little more time to investigate and a hint from ManofThem, he asked if it was a game bought before the Gift boxes. That lead me down the path to a result, a little indirectly but, it helped. 

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2014)

The gift box appears after you redeem the game. Only games you already own will get the gift box.

EDIT: Note to self: load newer posts before replying to a live thread.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, Crisis averted!! I took a chance and won!!
> 
> I did a little experiment, with an older bundle...Then went ahead and clicked the Steam button, for the Amnesia game. Boom, up pops the KEY!! So, I sent T-BOB the key. Should work out, I hope!
> 
> ...



Thanks for figuring it out. I'm glad it worked out and that now someone else is going to experience the Amnesia DD experience!  All this Amnesia talk makes me want to start it up agian 


How is everyone else doing with the games they won?  Anyone having issues?  Let me know


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, Arjai, did the Contrast key worked fine? It's my first time gifting an Steam game so I might have done something wrong. I can still see them on my gift list so that's why I ask.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

i can take bastion then i guess and i will see what its like as i just need something for when i am using xcode and need a break or when i'm in linux testing steamos session that i installed on ubuntu 13.04


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Yeah, Arjai, did the Contrast key worked fine? It's my first time gifting an Steam game so I might have done something wrong. I can still see them on my gift list so that's why I ask.


Going to give it a try now....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i can take bastion then i guess and i will see what its like as i just need something for when i am using xcode and need a break or when i'm in linux testing steamos session that i installed on ubuntu 13.04



Alrighty then, expect a PM in a few...

@TRWOV: gifting on Steam is pretty straightforward and easy, so I'm sure it'll be fine.  The gifts will sit in your inventory even after you send them out until they are accepted/redeemed by the recipient.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The gift box appears after you redeem the game. Only games you already own will get the gift box.
> 
> EDIT: Note to self: load newer posts before replying to a live thread.


The Gift Box never showed up. I just copied the Key and sent it to him. 

BTW, YGPM, your steam key comes up....something?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2014)

YGPM


EDIT: Sent the game directly over Steam. I'd better PM 15h Warlock as well

EDIT2: Both games have been delivered


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

i'm just saying


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Everybody getting squared away by now, hopefully?

I hit a snag with the Thief game, but it should soon be worked out.  I don't know why Steam does random region locking on games, but that's where I am right now with it.  I'm awaiting to hear back from my "contact" (lol) but it should all good soon, a few days at the latest.... I hope.   Sorry Doc41 

Anyway, I hope everyone is good now, ready to hit up some gaming tomorrow night


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

its not as bad as this struggle


manofthem said:


> Everybody getting squared away by now, hopefully?
> 
> I hit a snag with the Thief game, but it should soon be worked out.  I don't know why Steam does random region locking on games, but that's where I am right now with it.  I'm awaiting to hear back from my "contact" (lol) but it should all good soon, a few days at the latest.... I hope.   Sorry Doc41
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is good now, ready to hit up some gaming tomorrow night


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2014)

Just wanted to weigh in about Humble Bundle gifts. If there's no option for a gift link, it's because it's an older bundle used actual Steam keys. You should be safe just clicking for a key and copy/pasting that to a PM. I've done it a few times myself.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Aye, that is most certainly true.


----------

